# preservatives in a lotion bar?



## Emilyrg (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been using a lotion bar recipe that doesn't specify whether to use a preservative or not. 

I am assuming that since this is a hard bar and not a liquid that I don't need the preservative. Am I right?

The recipe calls for beeswax, almond oil, shea butter and coconut butter. 

Thanks.
Emily


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Anything with just oils.. does not to preserved unless it comes in contact with water. 

But if the recipe called for water, yes you would have to preserve it. 

You can always add some Vitamin E to your loyion stick if your somewhat worried about it.


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 28, 2008)

There's another thread about preservatives going It's quite a contraversial issue, I guess, although I don't see why.

I finally got so confused & scared by some responses that I decided to go check out the big dogs - Burt's Bees website. 

Burt's Bees, to me, is the first kid on the block when it comes to all natural bath & body products. I was amazed at how few of their products contain preservatives!! 

Anyway, it is a great place to clear your head on the subject.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone will always have their opinion on preserves.. and i dont see why its so difficult... its YOUR products, YOUR doing the research and YOU are using what YOU think is best.. 

as the big dogs do.. they use what THEY feel is the best for THEIR stuff..

nuff said.

But no.. this lotion bar does not have to contain preserves because their is no water in it to grow bacteria.. but you can always use VIt E..it is said to be a natural preserve... so say it is.. some say it isnt..


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 28, 2008)

mandolyn, I'm just curious if you're aware that Clorox now owns Burts Bees and that a lot of their formulas have changed...  I also don't trust big companies to list all their ingredients.  If there WAS an issue, you'd never hear about it because big companies like that (and read:  Aubrey Organics) have plenty of money to settle lawsuits, with customers AND pay FDA fines.


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 29, 2008)

digitalmayhem said:
			
		

> mandolyn, I'm just curious if you're aware that Clorox now owns Burts Bees and that a lot of their formulas have changed...  I also don't trust big companies to list all their ingredients.  If there WAS an issue, you'd never hear about it because big companies like that (and read:  Aubrey Organics) have plenty of money to settle lawsuits, with customers AND pay FDA fines.



Yes, I know Clorox bought BB's. It says something that a corporation who wants to "go green" would search them out for purchase. Yes, I've seen the new products, & I don't expect BB's to be the same now that they're owned by Clorox. 

I DO believe that the BB's products were exactly what they were represented as being by BB's. I'll continue believing that until someone can show me some concrete evidence that they didn't label honestly.

So, how big does my business have to get before you stop believing me to be honestly labeling my products.  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 29, 2008)




----------

